# Bug report, anyone?



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd like to do some hiking, either in southern NH or near Waterville Valley.  How are the bugs?  We did Lafayette Memorial Day and it was 40 degrees at the top, hence no critters.  Agamenticus, two weeks ago, was pretty bad though.


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 22, 2004)

Last weekend, Jefferson had blackflies around 4,000 ft (on the Caps) that only swarmed if you stopped and sat down (like, say, to eat). Mosquitoes the size of grapes in the parking area at 3,000 ft.

Significantly more north than you're asking about, but worth a data point I hope.


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 22, 2004)

In Evans Notch ME (east of Conway) last week the mosquitos were pretty aggressive and anywhere you did not have 100% DEET on they went after (eyes, hands, head).  Black flies were nowhere to be seen, but the skeeters were definitely still out.  I recommend 100% DEET......


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 25, 2004)

On Carrigain Friday, the black flies were relentless starting at the parking lot. For half the 5 mile hike to the summit even pure deet was inaffective.It rained big time and the flies were still out and biting.

Did Ike today. Few flies and bugs. A wonderful hike!

Love Evans Notch and the Presie's. It my favorite. Trip report please!!


----------



## sp1936 (Jul 26, 2004)

Last Friday, black flies were horrible on Sabbaday Brook Trail. Mosquitoes took over on Pine Bend Brook Trail. One of the buggiest days I've ever spent in the mountains. On Saturday, not bad in the morning on Howker Ridge, but black flies woke up in the afternoon on the way down. Not as bad as Friday, though.

Steve


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought the bugs were always pretty thick in Northern NH, until I started hiking Maine. Suggest no-see-em netting -- you'll be a very happy camper.
___________________
Enjoy your adventures!


----------

